# Beno Udrih, Romain Sato, and....?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Beno went at #28, Romain went at # 53, and Sergei Karalouv at #58.



Here's a couple of profiles for Beno:


NBADRAFT. NET - Beno Udrih 


DRAFTCITY.COM - Beno Udrih 



He's a 6'3 PG who has a good shot, and it sounds like he's got some good fundamentals. I like it. He's a lefty too. His downside is that he's not intense (No surprise considering he's from the same place as Rasho), and he doesn't have true PG playmaking skills. I've never seen the guy play, so keep in mind I got this off these scouting reports.


Sato might be a solid player, but I'm not sure there's room for him. This Sergei guys is 7'0, so he might be a nice little pickup.



Thoughts? Any Spurs fans around?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> He's a 6'3 PG who has a good shot, and it sounds like he's got some good fundamentals. I like it. He's a lefty too. His downside is that he's not intense (No surprise considering he's from the same place as Rasho), and he doesn't have true PG playmaking skills. I've never seen the guy play, so keep in mind I got this off these scouting reports.


I would argue about his pg skills- they are not great, but also not that bad. It's true he looks totaly emotionless on court just like Rasho and Nachbar (but i guarantee you not all slovenians are emotionless ). I'd like to give you full report about Udrih, but the truth is I haven't seen him playing healthy for quite some time, and he is supposed to chancge his game a lot from back than- I should mention: he is a injury prone...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

For where you guys picked I think Sato and Beno were excellent. Beno did well in the euro camp and sato is a good defender.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

This draft choices look to be rather good . Spurs needed a backup PG? heere it is . And Sato is another good choice , with some seasoning he could turn into a good defensive guard! Now , I really do not know who is this russian guy , Sergei ...7'0 is a good size for sure , but what else?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

Beno is a pretty good pick, espescially if we keep him. I'm not sure if we'll bring him over this year though, what do you guys think? I really liked the pick of Sato at 52, i was hoping Freije would fall to 58, but alas.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Now , I really do not know who is this russian guy , Sergei ...7'0 is a good size for sure , but what else?


You know about as much as the rest of us :laugh:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tobias</b>!
> 
> 
> You know about as much as the rest of us :laugh:


I consider myself as an expert concerning euro-players... and I've never heard about this guy...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> I would argue about his pg skills- they are not great, but also not that bad. It's true he looks totaly emotionless on court just like Rasho and Nachbar (but i guarantee you not all slovenians are emotionless ). I'd like to give you full report about Udrih, but the truth is I haven't seen him playing healthy for quite some time, and he is supposed to chancge his game a lot from back than- I should mention: he is a injury prone...




So you've seen Beno play before? Do you know his game well? 


Any info you have on him would be great, because I basically just summarized what I read in the two different scouting reports about Beno.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm pleased with our drafting. 

-we addressed the issue of a backup PG, with a guy who has had a bit of experience. Good size, and a good pick for #28 IMO.

-Got Sato, who I think could be a very good late round selection. Great defending guard and can hold his own. I'd like to see how he goes in Summer Camps, but I hope he makes the roster because there is something there to work with.

-Added 2 others to our overseas stocks to improve their game. (assuming they stay in Europe this coming season)

Good days work.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I watched Udrih for about 4-5 years when he played in Slovenia. He was one of the best young european prospect at just 18 when he signed for the best slovenian club Olimpija Ljubljana. He had two great seasons in Euroleague that is why he transfered to Maccabi (one of the best clubs in Europe), but played there only for one season. Last year he started in Russia but later signed for italian club Milano where he finally found his form.

I see Beno as a player with high basketball IQ that can help a team a lot, but IMO he lacks the true talent to be really great. He can definately play in the NBA yet I dont think he can be more than a backup. But I would love to see him come of the bench for a few minutes cause you can be sure he will know how to run a team. His biggest strenght is getting to the basket. He also has a nice shot and is decent on defence. Another big strenght of his is that he loves pressure. Even when he was just 17-18 he took the ball in his hands in the dying seconds and made the last play, usually by going to the basket and finishing it or drawing a foul.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> So you've seen Beno play before? Do you know his game well?


he was playing for my favourite club few years back. but last time i saw him was aprox. 2 years ago- I don't know how much he improved since than- obviously a lot.

Udrih was once one of 2-3 the most talented pg's in europe, injuries slowed him down, so his reality is like theBirdman said: a backup- solid one, but still.

He had a nice jumper of the dribble that most guards struggled to defend- mostly they didn't even try to block that shot, he is good long range shooter, but won't be a constant threat from 3p


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I watched Udrih for about 4-5 years when he played in Slovenia. He was one of the best young european prospect at just 18 when he signed for the best slovenian club Olimpija Ljubljana. He had two great seasons in Euroleague that is why he transfered to Maccabi (one of the best clubs in Europe), but played there only for one season. Last year he started in Russia but later signed for italian club Milano where he finally found his form.
> 
> I see Beno as a player with high basketball IQ that can help a team a lot, but IMO he lacks the true talent to be really great. He can definately play in the NBA yet I dont think he can be more than a backup. But I would love to see him come of the bench for a few minutes cause you can be sure he will know how to run a team. His biggest strenght is getting to the basket. He also has a nice shot and is decent on defence. Another big strenght of his is that he loves pressure. Even when he was just 17-18 he took the ball in his hands in the dying seconds and made the last play, usually by going to the basket and finishing it or drawing a foul.





> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> he was playing for my favourite club few years back. but last time i saw him was aprox. 2 years ago- I don't know how much he improved since than- obviously a lot.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input guys. The only stuff I've seen from Beno has come from highlights, which aren't exactly the best way to judge a player. 


Hopefully Beno will be a solid backup PG for us, because we need it.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Several people have posted information and articles about him in the Slovenian forum of InterBasket.Net. It seems that he is ready to be a back up. Here is what draftcity.com said about him from the Chicago camp before the draft, according to Matiz's post at IBN:



> ...This was another high scoring game with a nice pace to it. Team 1 ended up winning 93-81 (20 minute halves) and *in my opinion the most impressive player on the floor was the 6-4 Slovenian PG, Beno Udrih. He looked extremely comfortable handling the ball at the PG spot, even when being guarded by Rashad Wright from Georgia, who is considered to be a fantastic defender*. I was sitting next to a group of Israeli coaches who are very familiar with his game (he played for a season at Maccabi Tel Aviv) and they were extremely impressed with the way he has progressed. *Udrih played with a ton of confidence, coming in after an excellent drill session earlier in the day, and he took the ball aggressively to the hoop every opportunity he had, which opened up a lot of scoring opportunites for his teammates whom he gladly dished off to*. Udrih finished with 13 points (5-7 FG) and 6 assists and probably helped his stock tremendously...


That sounds pretty good. I'm not worried about whether or not he is an "emotional" player. When you think about it, Manu isn't that emotional either, at least his facial expressions aren't. Popovich has had a lot of success drafting European players and getting players who played in Europe like Bowen, so I'm confident that Udrih will be a good, solid player.

Matt


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I saw Beno play for an entire month every day before the draft. And first I'd like to say Bilas at the draft was wrong when saying he doesnt have NBA 3 point range b/c he certainly does. And his mid range game is off the charts. He shoots lights out. 
Additionally Udrih has certainly improved from his Macabi days and can run the point. I saw him play some 5 on 5 as well as 2 on 2 against NBA and D1 college players and he was arguably the best player on the floor. He made his teammates much better gave them great looks and played very good D. Also Beno may play emotionless but it's with a lot of poise and focus (a la TD). He leads by example and is someone who will command respect from teammates. 

Also someone above wrote he played well at euro camp but he didnt go to euro camp he went to chicago and played excellent. Some (including Giveny from Draftcity.com) felt he was the best player there. 

This pick was certainly a steal and it doesn't surprise me b/c Presti and Buford know their **** as they've proven time and time again. Beno will be a great back up for parker and i believe he'll play some 2 guard too b/c of his size (6'4'')

One more thing. The kid has confidence like no other. He won't back down or ever be intimidated by any player. Beno was an excellent selection by the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I'm very pleased with all of the info you guys are providing on Beno, and I'm very pleased with what the info is saying about Beno.


He's not going to be asked to do too much, so he should be able to fit in comfortably pretty fast.


----------



## glegi (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi everybody....first I would like to say I am sorry about spelling in my posts...It comes from not beeing born in an english speaking country.
For Beno, I think you did not make a mistake for drafting him, because he is a very good player (one of my fauvorite), he has had a bit of bad luck with injuries, but his numbers went from about 10ppg to over 20ppg this season as he was improving...and for the eurocamp guy--> that one is Benos older brother Samo
lp
g


----------



## Timduncan (Jun 30, 2004)

As long as he can hit jumpers from Timmy I'm fine with him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I loved the draft. Especially the Sato pick. Ever since the end of the season I have been pushing for this guy to be picked by the Spurs and hoping and praying that he would be there for them to pick him. He really seems to me like he will be a solid starter in the league. He has a great outside shot, is a very good lockdown perimeter defender and is still learning the game. I think he will not only make the roster, but will get minutes as a rookie. (Even with Devin Brown holding a firm grip on the back up spot.)


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I like this pick too . I'm sure that he can play the game , especially as a defensive specialist . In the meahn time , I have to admit that I was disapointed when he was measured at only 6.2 without shoes in the predraft camp . He is the heck of an athlete though , so he might be able to compensate his lack of size ...


----------

